# Centerline Text on Carvewright



## MLSAPP (Dec 29, 2008)

Is there a way to do centerline text on Carvewright without software upgrade


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can welcome you to the forum, but you will have to wait for one of the knowledgeable guys for that answer, you'll get one.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Mel! Nice to have you with us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI MLSAPP

Not that I know about 

======



MLSAPP said:


> Is there a way to do centerline text on Carvewright without software upgrade


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

MLSAPP said:


> Is there a way to do centerline text on Carvewright without software upgrade


Welcome to the group. As far as I know, true centerline text made with a V groove bit on vectored lines can only be done on the CompuCarve and Carvewright with the software upgrade. You can mimic the effect with proper artwork that is imported but it's tricky to accomplish.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Mel.


----------



## CarverJerry (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the centerline text up grade and it is well worth the investment. I use it all the time, on plaques, name plates, gift boxes..........just a shame the carvewright charges so much for this add on.


----------



## BOBTOM7970 (Jul 17, 2010)

CarverJerry said:


> I have the centerline text up grade and it is well worth the investment. I use it all the time, on plaques, name plates, gift boxes..........just a shame the carvewright charges so much for this add on.


I agree the cost is to high for average users.
I am retired and live on a fixed income. The hundred dollar cost
is driving me to the router and template system for sign making.

I am a newbe here and like what I see in the forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Bob. Glad to have you join in.


----------



## docsimm (Nov 17, 2011)

New to the forum. I think the price for the centerline text is extortion to be sure.


----------



## CarverJerry (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree about the price, but the centerline text is really nice when it comes to making signs or plaques. Also the conforming vector which will allow centerline text in a carved region is nice and handy, but again both these programs are expensive for a hobbiest.


----------

